# Swedish Professional Skier Jon Olsson Swaps Camo Lamborghini Gallardo for New Audi Supercharged Widebody Audi R8



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Swedish skiing sensation and Red Bull sponsored athlete Jon Olsson established himself firmly as a certified car buff when he began to show up to the slopes in a snow camo wrapped Gallardo that made its own share of waves. So how do you follow up such a ride to the ski slopes? We've been watching Olsson's blog closely over the last few months as he's hinted at his latest project and there's no secret that it would be based on the Audi R8 V10.

It seems this time around Olsson has skipped the camo wrap in favor of a certifiably crazy and thorough embracing of all the Audi aftermarket has to offer. If you were a super rich professional skier, we suspect you might do the same.










We're working with Jon on an upcoming feature story but here are a few bits you can glean from his blog and also from a new set of photos he's dropped on the web today. Essentially the car's got a STaSIS supercharger setup, a tailored interior and widebody Razor GT-R carbon fiber bodywork from PPI. Wheels are from ADV.1 and the look courtesy of Sith Lords everywhere.

As you can see below, just in case the skiing and associated endorsements don't pay the bills this car likely invited, Jon can easily moonlight by plowing the local streets of his competition venues.










Check out Jon's blog and Facebook page after the jumps below.

* Jon Olsson Website & Blog *

* Follow Jon Olsson on Facebook *


----------



## mpribe (Apr 2, 2012)

Amazing. That is the best looking car I have ever seen. 

For your feature article, please include some high resolution (1080P) pictures for desktop backgrounds!


----------



## dblueS40 (Mar 1, 2008)

Hot damn! Car looks amazing!


----------



## sledge0001 (Oct 7, 2007)

:banghead: is sooooo jealous.....


----------

